# Spotty Back



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

Strang question, or not so depending upon the response. Since November I`ve been coming out in really crazy acne/spots on my back, prodeominatly along my rear delts, traps and lats.

Anyone suggest any special soap etc. This is not gear related as i am natural


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Co-op anti bacterial hand wash used as shower gel work wonders. Combine this with duac cream from your doctors and they will clear in no time.


----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

I have used Sudocrem which has worked for me


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

Cheers guys. Its a real killer cos not only does it look disgusting by not going into detail, it can get fairly messy!!


----------



## bigchris85 (Oct 30, 2008)

ive been using sudo cream twice daily, works brilliantly!


----------



## bigchris85 (Oct 30, 2008)

also if your backs getting oily, use a real cheap nastey soap, dries my back out which helps alot?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Never thought of using Sudocream on spots - does it actually work?


----------



## bigchris85 (Oct 30, 2008)

yeah if you keep up with it, it works really well


----------



## Train hard (Oct 8, 2008)

i had the same problem when i got back in to training i think it is because you sweat more i tried the sudocrem and it was ok but started using some germolene antiseptic cream and that work's great too there's also accutane which is really good.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dan, use sudocream. I had the same problem, works wonders


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

dettol make a soap and thats anti-bac as well. also have a bath a 2-3times a week and pur some dettol in there to!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Get some one to wipe you back with cotton wool soaked in witch hazel, morning and night!


----------



## bigchris85 (Oct 30, 2008)

i know a few people who suggested that, did nothing though?


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

what ive been doing recently and it has cleared most of my back,delts and chest! is rubbing that alcohol hand sanitiser (purrel gel) on my skin twice a day, it was suggested to me by a mate and tbh has cleared most of it in 2 weeks and im looking fairly spot free:thumb:

only difference is im on a test/tren/eq cycle but was rather spotty before ever using AAS!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

I found that sudacream worked for me plus I used Tea Tree oil....about 5 drops mixed in with shower gel or in bath.....used to have alot of spots on back...don't have any now...try it mate :thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

erm,stop bashing it out...sorry,joking!!!

http://www.patient.co.uk/showdoc/23069200


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

How often do you apply Sudocream for spots? It must be quite hard to avoid getting it on your bedsheets/clothes.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

nizarol shampoo works for me but never clears them all.

only problem with using creams is its hard to get all the spots on your back unless you have someone willing to do it for you.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Willie said:


> How often do you apply Sudocream for spots? It must be quite hard to avoid getting it on your bedsheets/clothes.


it is, i used to aply it before bed and just wear an old T-shirt to stop it getting on bed


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> erm,stop bashing it out...sorry,joking!!!


if [email protected] causes spots mate...I'd be one huge zit


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

IanStu said:


> if [email protected] causes spots mate...I'd be one huge zit


And with with forearms like Marcus Ruhl!!


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

My gran always told me to rub whisky over my spots, it cleared them up a treat. Also toothpaste, egg white, mint, lemon juice are suppose to be good


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Natural Clay is great for redness, iritation, unblocking oil, detoxifying the skin.

Spread over the area , leave on for 5 mins:thumbup1:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i would try accutance. pain in the a*se to find anywhere that doesn't rip you off for it though.


----------

